# Target Hacked - Check Your Credit Cards



## SifuPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

Target has confirmed that there was an "unauthorized access of customers' credit card data". The dates to be concerned about, and for which you might want to check your transactions, are *November 27th to December 15th*.  

Target has advised customers who suspect there has been unauthorized activity on their cards should call them at *866-852-8680*.  

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 19, 2013)

Just saw this on the news..thanks for the heads up Phil.  No Targets around here, but waiting for the assault from the Obummercare website to happen.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Just saw this on the news..thanks for the heads up Phil.  No Targets around here, but waiting for the assault from the Obummercare website to happen.



I'm SO happy I don't have to deal with that - my condolences.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 19, 2013)

No target stores around here.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> No target stores around here.



I _think_ it would also apply if you shop their store online - not sure.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 19, 2013)

I never tried shopping target online. Getting a credit card hacked isn't a big problem for consumers since the credit card companies take the hit.
Don't ever use your debit card online.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> Don't ever use your debit card online.



Welllllll .... 

In fact that's the only card I have. I load it from another account, only in the amount I'm going to use immediately. The rest of the time it has a $0 balance.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 19, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Welllllll ....
> 
> In fact that's the only card I have. I load it from another account, only in the amount I'm going to use immediately. The rest of the time it has a $0 balance.



We think alike there too, that's how I run things for online buying.  One visa debit with buggar all in it until I load it up from a different bank for special purchases.  Never keep more than enough to cover small stuff on it and never from the same bank where it can be linked to other accounts.    I use Paypal more than ever now as they have an easier claims process than most and a rep to protect.  I never keep anything in my account there either though, all through the visa debit card.

Delighted to say I haven't shopped at Target for at least 5 years now, can't say I've missed the experience either.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 19, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> [ Snip ]
> Delighted to say I haven't shopped at Target for at least 5 years now, can't say I've missed the experience either.


Di, that is soooooooooooo upper class .... I'm the same.  :thumbsup:
:wink:


----------



## Phantom (Dec 19, 2013)

Does not apply to Australian stores


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 20, 2013)

Phantom said:


> Does not apply to Australian stores



That's interesting - they have a separate system?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 20, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> According to Thursday night's news blurp, the answer is on line shopping was NOT affected but I don't believe anything anymore.



I join you in doubting _any_ news item these days. 

I suppose it would depend upon the hack used, whether it was aimed at the online stores or at the brick-and-mortar retail installations. I would have thought they all go to the same place ultimately, but it's possible they have two separate systems.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 21, 2013)

They've traced the breech to Asia... isn't that where these things always seem to land?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 21, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> They've traced the breech to Asia... isn't that where these things always seem to land?



They're good with computers - they're born with one in their hands. 

I heard from CNN that there were over 40 million people affected ...


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 21, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> They're good with computers - they're born with one in their hands.
> 
> I heard from CNN that there were over 40 million people affected ...




True ... well, Merry Christmas.  .. ... sorry to those affected by this.  


http://www.nbcnews.com/business/40-million-credit-debit-card-accounts-may-be-hit-data-2D11775203


----------

